# VIENNA | Quartier Belvedere Central | 62m | 56m | Prep



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

*Quartier Belvedere Central *

*Quick facts*
- Located next to the new main station
- Buildings: 6
- Plot size: 25.000m²
- Total gross floor area: 130.000m²
- Use: hotel, office, residential, retail
- Construction time: 2015 - 2018
- Official website: http://www.qbc.at/en/qbc/
- Thread @ austrian section: Quartier Belevedere Central




































































http://www.qbc.at/en/gallery/​


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

Pics by *biosciemax*


----------



## biosciemax (May 14, 2013)




----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

Pics by Hit_by_the_Neptunes


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

Additional render:


















http://www.bar.at/buero-30504111




































www.zoomvp.at


----------

